
Scrum Board – Simple JavaScript Task Managament App - mr_ali3n
https://i-break-codes.github.io/scrum-board/
======
amelius
The delete button is broken: it changes size when dragging/hovering (which is
totally unnecessary), but then when you move to the left before releasing it
shrinks again.

The download button is counter-intuitive. Instead of letting you download your
tasks, it downloads the source code instead.

Double-clicking on an item does not let you edit it.

Opening the app in two different tabs simultaneously does not work. When
moving tasks in one tab, the changes are not reflected in the other tab.

~~~
mr_ali3n
Please refer to GoTorO's comment,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13004502](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13004502).
There are few bugs hence the app is in beta, I'll be releasing a set of fixes
by tonight, rest will be integrated soon :)

------
sideproject
Very cool!

I was assuming the app to be written with a framework like React or Angular,
and was pleasantly surprised to see that it's just a html and a JS file with
some styles applied - very refreshing.

~~~
Touche
Same here, nice to see an app that doesn't immediately add 300k of JavaScript
before its really needed. This is 200 lines of code that's pretty useful.
Great work.

------
vibhaj
Wonderful! :) how about using firebase to save the data in cloud, rather than
relying on local storage? Or maybe have an option to import/export to some
storage.

~~~
mr_ali3n
[https://github.com/i-break-codes/scrum-board#more-to-
come](https://github.com/i-break-codes/scrum-board#more-to-come) :) thanks
btw..

------
fbnlsr
It's really cool.

I wonder how online scrum boards I've seen so far don't seem to visually
integrate User Stories. On our physical Scrum board, we have big stickers for
user stories, and tasks are written next to them. I've yet to see this
implementation on a virtual board.

~~~
mr_ali3n
Thanks, feel free to post your suggestions via github issues -
[https://github.com/i-break-codes/scrum-
board/issues/new](https://github.com/i-break-codes/scrum-board/issues/new)

~~~
thewhitetulip
I've raised a github issue about providing backend support for your app, would
you be interested in it? I can help.

------
webwanderings
I'd want one of these boards to have a timer, for a change! None of the
services anywhere offer embedded timer/stop watch. You start a task, you
should be able to time it.

------
johnlbevan2
Very nice look & feel. Sadly double clicking to edit doesn't seem to work in
Chrome.

~~~
mr_ali3n
Thanks, and double clicking works, you need to expand your task and click on
the Description text/Assigned to and so on. Your card will turn into editable
mode. There are couple of bugs around editing if you try to edit a card after
creating, fix for the same will be released by tonight.

------
f0xb4t
This is cool. I would like to have an option to select a lighter color theme.

Edit: Corrected the typo.

~~~
mr_ali3n
Will work on the UI soon, thanks :)

------
mihau
I don't understand. What is so cool about this board ?

~~~
mr_ali3n
Nothing cool, just a simple app to track your tasks offline :)

------
sedlich
Looks good. But editig and deletion does not work for me.

~~~
GoToRO
To edit you have to open the task first. To delete you have to drag the task
over the bin and wait for it to expand.

------
zerr
A question: I believe these kind of UIs/apps are not a complex undertaking in
any sane desktop UI API. So is JavaScript dev/ecosystem in such state that it
is worth showing off such stuff?

------
thewhitetulip
I opened the site in firefox on android and it is not working. Unable to do
shutting other than adding task. I think we also need a mobile UI :)

------
anirudha
Integration with Asana?

